# No FA in 2010?



## CyberFox (Dec 31, 2009)

I was looking on twitter (by accident) and saw a shocker that FA was closing down "for the rest of the year"

Does this mean the end of FurAffinity and we must return to the dictatorus/flooded ocean of NO that is deviantART?


----------



## quayza (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope not. Tell me your joking?


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 31, 2009)

As of Dec 31st, 2009, FA will be shutting down for the rest of the year as of 11:59pm EST.

from http://twitter.com/furaffinity

Really.  Really.  You don't get the joke.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Facepalms*

Wow Cyberfox. 

Just...Wow.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 31, 2009)

xD

FAIL.


----------



## Aden (Dec 31, 2009)

Cyberfox, don't ever stop <3


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW! Thats a good one.


----------



## CyberFox (Dec 31, 2009)

11:59pm is the time 2010 is about to start and FA is gonna shut down
and y'all are not gonna panic?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 31, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> 11:59pm is the time 2010 is about to start and FA is gonna shut down
> and y'all are not gonna panic?


the year would be a minute left at that point.

Seriously..


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, I'll panic for the one minute left of 2009.  Because at 11:59, there's one minute left for the rest of this year.  I'll panic juuuust for you :>


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 31, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Yes, I'll panic for the one minute left of 2009.  Because at 11:59, there's one minute left for the rest of this year.  I'll panic juuuust for you :>



But I can't be without FA for even one minute!  Why!

[Insert dramatic "why" cry picture here.]


----------



## Ben (Dec 31, 2009)

Well aren't you just adorable. :3c


----------



## Takun (Dec 31, 2009)

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK.  SAVE ALL THE PORN YOU CAN.  WANK IT ALL FOR THE LAST TIME. THE SPICE MUST FLOW.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah. 11:59 it'll shut down for the rest of TWO THOUSAND-NINE.

Way to think, bucko.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 31, 2009)

I won't get my free apples in 2010?

YOU MONSTERS HOW COULD YOU


----------



## Kajet (Dec 31, 2009)

I think only a photomosaic of facepalms would be enough here...


----------



## Shindo (Dec 31, 2009)

in this thread: everyone gets the joke but op

:3c


----------



## Zentio (Dec 31, 2009)

Kajet said:


> I think only a photomosaic of facepalms would be enough here...



http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3650/facepalmuberzv1.jpg


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Dec 31, 2009)

At 11:59 for the rest of '09. It's a joke.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 31, 2009)

*Sigh* Just... *Sigh*

I'm sure that Sir Patrick Stewart would do one of his famous facepalms here... But he's busy at the moment.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 31, 2009)

If the site really was going to be closed in the way  cyberfox describes, I think this might be the reaction:

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh wow, FA should totally do this at 11:59 and say this.
Everyone would freak out and not get the joke


----------



## Azure (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I finally understand you Cyberfox.  Shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 31, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3650/facepalmuberzv1.jpg



I'll do ya one better. :V

http://i.cr3ation.co.uk/dl/s1/jpg/facepalm.jpg


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 31, 2009)

cyberfox ur hella dumb bro


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Not even a Picard facepalm could suffice.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 31, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> cyberfox ur hella dumb bro



No he's not. He's special :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I'll do ya one better. :V
> 
> http://i.cr3ation.co.uk/dl/s1/jpg/facepalm.jpg


HA! I spotted one non-facepalm
(it's the evangelion)


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 31, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> HA! I spotted one non-facepalm
> (it's the evangelion)



Curses! You've foiled my plan!


----------



## Drakkenlupen (Dec 31, 2009)

He's so innocent! NO ONE RUIN IT FOR HIM. I know for that one minute there would be the most planet-wide pressings of F5 simultaneously ever recorded.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Drakkenlupen said:


> He's so innocent! NO ONE RUIN IT FOR HIM. I know for that one minute there would be the most planet-wide pressings of F5 simultaneously ever recorded.


wait why F5? does anything special happen?


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 31, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> wait why F5? does anything special happen?



I believe it is the "refresh" button. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I believe it is the "refresh" button. :V


I know that but the banner's background even has F5 all over it, why?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 31, 2009)

refresh screen


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Aurali said:


> refresh screen


I guess everyone's gonna try and be first in 2010?


----------



## Ben (Dec 31, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I guess everyone's gonna try and be first in 2010?



Whenever the site goes down, it's joked that tens of thousands of furries precede to mash their F5 keys randomly, until the site finally comes back up. Unfortunately, at least a thousand probably do this.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Catte (Dec 31, 2009)

Ben said:


> Whenever the site goes down, it's joked that tens of thousands of furries precede to mash their F5 keys randomly, until the site finally comes back up. Unfortunately, at least a thousand probably do this.


Guilty. .-.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 31, 2009)

Ben said:


> Whenever the site goes down, it's joked that tens of thousands of furries precede to mash their F5 keys randomly, until the site finally comes back up. Unfortunately, at least a thousand probably do this.


Yes, because furries can bearly survive a minute, let alone a week, without their porn fix 



Ratte said:


>


I am, so, stealing that.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 31, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I am, so, stealing that.



draw your own >:c


----------



## uryu788 (Jan 1, 2010)

lol wow...


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 1, 2010)

Poor cyberfox, it's 2010 and FA is still here, that must be embarrassing. =x


I made sure to check just for him.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 1, 2010)

And Closed... old joke is old.


----------

